# New/old 1911



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I finally came across what I've been looking for for some time now at the Ohio gun collectors association show. Serial number dates it to early 1945. It's a type 3 Remington Rand. Remington Rand was a type writer company that was converted over to make pistols during WWII. I would've like to have found one that was a little older but this gun was in very good shape. The original parkerized finish is in very good condition, the barrel is clean but the rifling is worn down somewhat. The wear on the slide and frame seem to match pretty closely, it has a correct high standard barrel, and all the small parts like the main spring housing, slide stop, trigger, hammer, grips, and magazine are all correct for a 1945 remington rand. This gun could possibly have all of it's original parts. All though the prices for older military 1911's has gone up dramatically over the last 7-10 years I didn't have to take out a 2nd mortgage to buy it. I wasn't going to argue with $1500 the man was asking, especially with the shape it's in and how correct it is. Hope you enjoy. View media item 78356View media item 78355


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

i have a 1943 just like that, with 2 mags and with the original holster. passed down to me


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Most beautiful


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

That's awesome gotta hit. Like I said, I would've like to have found one that was a little older just so I could sit around and think about where all it's been. The magizine for mine has plenty of scratches like it's been inserted and dropped out of the gun plenty of times and the finish on the barrel is pretty worn. The gun itself has some holster wear, some dings on the slide, frame, and grips but being made in early 1945 it's hard to say whether or not it got to see a lot of action or any at all during the war. Who knows though, some of these guns served through WWII, Korea, and Vietnam as well.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Which day were you there? Day of the shooting or Sunday... I went Sunday


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Dovans I was there probably 6-8 aisles down when the accidental discharge happened. You could hear a pin drop in there.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was sorry to hear of it. One of the bigger gun shows I've been too. Little bit of everything.


----------

